# My BBSP



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I went and shot BBSP Saturday morning with Whit and Hooter and then did High Island that evening. These are a few of my shots from BBSP. I'll post the High Island shots tomorrow.


----------



## labanc (Apr 11, 2005)

Nice pictures Brett!

Saturday was successful after an early (4am) Friday morning failure. We started the day at Brazos with baby gators as the main subject. Hooter found the lil gators. http://flickr.com/photos/acodus/sets/72157604641049134/

We passed by the 800-SKY-DIVE location and shot a couple of picuture of 105 skydivers in formation.
http://flickr.com/photos/acodus/sets/72157604643325399/

Finally arriving at High Island around 5pm to catch the birds in the proper light.
http://flickr.com/photos/acodus/sets/72157604646079141/

--whit

Below is a picture of some savage beasts.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Friday wasn't so bad! Well, after 8:30 it wasn't so bad... 
Nice shots, glad you guys made it back on saturday.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

That second to the last one looks like Elm Lake? Looks familiar.

I like the the YCNH with the crawfish. Very nice as usual. 

Brett, what route did you take to H.I.? I know the ferry must've been packed so I bet you took 59 to 10 exit Winnie?
Did you see that big gator over there that they are talking about on the levee? I heard it was a scary one.

Sandy


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Every one of those is a wallhanger. The 4th one of the curving road is beautiful. The road leads your eye to the soft misty light at the upper right. That's as perfect of a shot as I would ever hope to take. Nice work.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Brett. They all look great.
Mike


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

sandybottom said:


> That second to the last one looks like Elm Lake? Looks familiar.
> 
> I like the the YCNH with the crawfish. Very nice as usual.
> 
> ...


The second to last shot is actually 40-acre lake near the start of the trail. We took I-10 to get to High Island. I like going through Bolivar, but the ferry just takes way too long.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Brett, so how low did you have to get for the Black-crowned Night Heron shot? Makes a big difference in perspective. Looks like this was the last weekend before it gets really hot there, but you should be in good shape by now.

I didn't get any "moments" on my trip, but I learned a lot. With the 7D I paid close attention to my settings on the rear display. The D300 will display the same info there, but it requires a button press. I'll be good if I just pay close attention to the viewfinder dashboard.

I also lugged that tripod all over, but never felt compelled to use it because the lens is so much smaller than the Bigma.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I was able to lower the camera height in relation to the bird by stepping down the slope to the side of the trail a little bit. I didn't actually lower the tripod for this one. I got a great shot of a Black Crowned Night Heron in flight (I've never seen one flying) at high island but I just barely clipped off the tip of the wing  

I'll post that one later.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I was only in 21 segment AF for the heron in flight. I'm assuming you shoot 51 segment 3D. Will that help with exposure or is it strictly focus related?


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm not sure if it helps with exposure or not. I'm usually in the 21 segment but if I know I am going to be shooting birds in flight, I'll switch over to the 51 segment.


----------

